# Ubering in a pickup truck?



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

I picked up an elderly lady pax today; she told me that the first Uber driver she had requested had showed up in a pickup truck & she couldn't get climb up into it.

Y'all really out here doing rideshare in oversized pickups?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I've seen a few. Doesn't make sense to use anything with more than a SMALL four cylinder engine, especially if you're only doing x.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've got a pickup truck registered on my account. I rarely use it. Just when I'm driving the truck for another reason I will use destination filter with it.

I've maybe used it for 20 trips this year.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I've seen big 3500 dodge truck do it


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I see some doofus in a 4WD/4DR brand new Silverado all over Columbus, has stickers and lit up signs all over his truck. Whatever, better him than me.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Its not like the P/U drivers are FT, so they use it whenever they have some time and are going to a destination already. Did we forget about the "side hustle" part? Not everyone buys a new car or specific new car just to rideshare. The idea is to put what you have in use. LOL


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Dude 3500 dodge would get 8-11 mpg (diesel). It doesn't make since either way.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I've seen a couple of pickup trucks operating here - they're an accident waiting to happen. 

The college boys love them - they'll load five passengers in the cab, and another six or eight in the bed of the truck, and off they go.

If and when the day comes that one of these pickup trucks with a full bed of kids is involved in an accident, it isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

My very first ride as a passenger was a dude with a big Silverado as well. Nice truck .Not so nice driver. Heard horror stories about him from other pax and him being reported. Uber doesn't seem to care. Still catch glimpses of him Ubering around on occasion ,driving like a maniac,probably making zero profit with that tank.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I've got a pickup truck registered on my account. I rarely use it. Just when I'm driving the truck for another reason I will use destination filter with it.
> 
> I've maybe used it for 20 trips this year.


...read this 15 minutes ago and still laughing at your comment. You're a funny dude....LOL....destination filter...LOL....classic.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> My very first ride as a passenger was a dude with a big Silverado as well. Nice truck .Not so nice driver. Heard horror stories about him from other pax and him being reported. Uber doesn't seem to care. Still catch glimpses of him Ubering around on occasion ,driving like a maniac,probably making zero profit with that tank.


I think you mean *less* than zero profit. I make zero profit driving my Prius.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> I make zero profit driving my Prius.


Why do you do it, then? Cash advance?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I've got a pickup truck registered on my account. I rarely use it. Just when I'm driving the truck for another reason I will use destination filter with it.


This would be the *ONLY* logical reason to Uber in a pick up truck!


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Some trucks can get 18-30 diesel mpg. Not undoable on the higher paying marlets when its busy. And the thing about diesel is, things like throttle pressure, a/c, braking/ idle time, etc. Dont make as much of a difference on fuel economy....why i would love a tdi to lyft in.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Why do you do it, then? Cash advance?


Altruism.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I've seen a couple of pickup trucks operating here - they're an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> The college boys love them - they'll load five passengers in the cab, and another six or eight in the bed of the truck, and off they go.
> 
> If and when the day comes that one of these pickup trucks with a full bed of kids is involved in an accident, it isn't going to be pretty.


Reminds me of my youth . . .


----------



## Bigpoppa22 (Jul 21, 2014)

I drive my Ram truck with GoShare and make about $50 an hour delivering stuff instead of people. Most deliveries come from Costco and Pier 1. Really easy work and much better pay than Uber.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

You can be a serial killer in a tractor-trailer and Uber wouldn't care as long as you put money in their pocket they could care less about you or what you drive


----------



## gnarl012 (Sep 7, 2019)

KellyC said:


> I picked up an elderly lady pax today; she told me that the first Uber driver she had requested had showed up in a pickup truck & she couldn't get climb up into it.
> 
> Y'all really out here doing rideshare in oversized pickups?


so much hate on the pickup truck drivers so I will respond in kind. I wonder what you people do in the heavy snow states like new York up in buffalo were your little tiny 4 cylinder cars wont be able to drive in the middle of a snow storm or get stuck in 4 inches of snow going up hill lol. not me in my tundra I pass all of you and laugh at your suffering for even trying such a feat. yeah I will pay more for gas sure but that is my choice and my option to do so. specially since I not FT and it is not against the rules. Also some states like jersey have areas that are very prone to street flooding. another good thing for heavy rainy days were your little cars wont do good. ive seen many small cars stuck in pools of water waiting rescue by tow trucks cause they flooded there engines. its always fun to splash them as I drive by


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

gnarl012 said:


> so much hate on the pickup truck drivers so I will respond in kind. I wonder what you people do in the heavy snow states like new York up in buffalo were your little tiny 4 cylinder cars wont be able to drive in the middle of a snow storm or get stuck in 4 inches of snow going up hill lol. not me in my tundra I pass all of you and laugh at your suffering for even trying such a feat. yeah I will pay more for gas sure but that is my choice and my option to do so. specially since I not FT and it is not against the rules. Also some states like jersey have areas that are very prone to street flooding. another good thing for heavy rainy days were your little cars wont do good. ive seen many small cars stuck in pools of water waiting rescue by tow trucks cause they flooded there engines. its always fun to splash them as I drive by :biggrin:


Uber doesn't pay enough money when the sun shines. And you're out there plowing snow and driving through puddles?? ⛄


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Uber doesn't pay enough money when the sun shines. And you're out there plowing snow and driving through puddles?? ⛄


Your avatar fits this perf.

Some pple also dig through not just snow but old posts.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

KellyC said:


> I picked up an elderly lady pax today; she told me that the first Uber driver she had requested had showed up in a pickup truck & she couldn't get climb up into it.
> 
> Y'all really out here doing rideshare in oversized pickups?


It's insanely More common than u think.
Negative profit margin ?











Taxi tony said:


> You can be a serial killer in a tractor-trailer and Uber wouldn't care as long as you put money in their pocket they could care less about you or what you drive


I'll go one step further:
Uber doesn't care whether drivers Live or Die
as long as they don't assault Uber's client passengers 
NOR kidnap and murder toddlers

https://www.bet.com/news/national/2...dler-allegedly-kidnapped-by-uber-driver-.html


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's insanely More common than u think.
> Negative profit margin ?
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like he has the EcoDiesel which gets 27mpg highway.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Maybe they own alot of oil/gas stocks.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

gnarl012 said:


> so much hate on the pickup truck drivers so I will respond in kind. I wonder what you people do in the heavy snow states like new York up in buffalo were your little tiny 4 cylinder cars wont be able to drive in the middle of a snow storm or get stuck in 4 inches of snow going up hill lol. not me in my tundra I pass all of you and laugh at your suffering for even trying such a feat. yeah I will pay more for gas sure but that is my choice and my option to do so. specially since I not FT and it is not against the rules. Also some states like jersey have areas that are very prone to street flooding. another good thing for heavy rainy days were your little cars wont do good. ive seen many small cars stuck in pools of water waiting rescue by tow trucks cause they flooded there engines. its always fun to splash them as I drive by


I drive a little Toyota Yaris in Wisconsin & I've never been stuck in snow. Light car & winter tires are a winning combination. And statistically, most of cars that I see in the ditches during snowstorms are big 4x4s.
Feel free to laugh, but at the end of the day you drive ride share for 5 hours just to pay for one tank of gas ... so why drive at all since you're not profitable?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Pick up trucks are one of the major road hazards. But there is a bigger problem than bad drivers who operate pick up trucks. According to new research by the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety, passengers in pickup trucks are at higher risk of injury or death than the drivers.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2019/03/21/iihs-gm-toyota-pickup-truck-safety/3221070002/


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Its not like the P/U drivers are FT, so they use it whenever they have some time and are going to a destination already. Did we forget about the "side hustle" part? Not everyone buys a new car or specific new car just to rideshare. The idea is to put what you have in use. LOL


So what you're saying is you drive a P/U Truck for Uber?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XPG said:


> Pick up trucks are one of the major road hazards. But there is a bigger problem than bad drivers who operate pick up trucks. According to new research by the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety, passengers in pickup trucks are at higher risk of injury or death than the drivers.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2019/03/21/iihs-gm-toyota-pickup-truck-safety/3221070002/


Thankfully the mainstream f150 and Dodge ram scored good in that test. The relatively rare Toyota tundra was the ones that got bad score.

Headline is misleading. Most trucks safer, especially when colliding with another vehicle, not an offset immobile concrete block like the test.

Article is alarmist and wrong.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

KellyC said:


> I picked up an elderly lady pax today; she told me that the first Uber driver she had requested had showed up in a pickup truck & she couldn't get climb up into it.
> 
> Y'all really out here doing rideshare in oversized pickups?


Exactly how big was this woman who couldn't climb into an oversized pickup?

.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I drive in NY/NJ. Every winter is different. But at a rough estimate, I'd say during the last few years I had 2-5 days per year when I couldn't do U/L due to not having a 4WD/AWD. IMO that's hardly worth swapping my compact for a pickup/SUV that costs 2-3 times as much and uses 1.5-2x the fuel.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Exactly how big was this woman who couldn't climb into an oversized pickup?
> 
> .


I think they meant due to the height lol. Some of those American pick ups can almost be overtaken by driving under them, in a small car.


----------

